# Mail refuse suppression de courrier



## ShoBF (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis sous 10.6.8 avec un MB Pro 2,8 core 2 Duo.
Version de mail 4.6.
Depuis quelques jours, il m'est impossible de supprimer des messages reçus dabs la boite de reception..
Classiquement, je le sélectionne, appuie sur "delete" et le mail se place directement dans la corbeille de mail.
En ce moment, il m'affiche un message "Le message «*Vous avez un nouveau message*» na pas pu être déplacé vers la boîte aux lettres «*Corbeille  xxxxxxx*» L'opération n'a pu s'achever. Le fichier existe" et je n'ai d'autre choix que de cliquer sur OK.
Autre problème, quand je vais voir dans la corbeille de mail, il affiche les message supprimés mais ces message ne correspondent pas à la réalite : en clair, je sélectionne un message d'un site de montres et quand je clique dessus, il m'affiche une pub pour dentifrice...
J'ai redémarré, zappé le Pram, etc... rien a faire.
Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur...
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je te dirai déjà d'essayer Mail / BAL / reconstruire.


----------



## ShoBF (13 Novembre 2012)

Un grand MERCI !!!!
ça fonctionne, tout est rentré dans l'ordre...
20 ans de Mac et je ne connaissais pas cette fonction...:love:


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2012)

You are welcome 
(moi aussi, 20 ans de Mac)


----------

